# Sig Op Occupational Specs



## MOOXE (11 May 2007)

Howdy Everyone,

    I'v searched and search but cannot find this document. A-PD-055-002/PP-002 OS 215 Sec 3. AKA Occupational Specs for SigOps. Anyone got a link to it?


----------



## George Wallace (11 May 2007)

Try the DIN.  We don't have that here.


----------



## MOOXE (12 May 2007)

Thanks... the DIN...check the IP where I posted from..

anyways........

Its on the career managers site if anyone else tried to look for it.


----------



## D3V1L6 (25 May 2007)

For those of you who can access the DIN...

http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgpgp/dpgr/downloads/specifications/english/00329_sig_op_e.doc


----------

